

Mayor Ed Lee: ‘Tech Workers Are Not Robots’ - kanamekun
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/17/magazine/mayor-ed-lee-tech-workers-are-not-robots.html

======
gdilla
Pity, no questions about the lack of affordable housing in the city, and the
squeeze middle class SFers are feeling from the influx of highly paid tech
workers driving up real estate and rental prices.

